# Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser



## SundevilFan (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I recently posted and was asking questions regarding the V10 TDI. I've recently narrowed down our second vehicle consideration to a T-reg and a Landcruiser. I realize I'm asking opinions from Volkswagen enthusiasts, but any insight would be greatly appreciated. I can purchase both brand new for roughly the same amount. Here are the pros of each, at least as I see it:
Touareg V10 TDI Pros:
1) The motor! Incredible power!
2) Fuel Mileage
3) Luxury Feel/Amenities
4) Exterior/Interior Style
5) Handling/Driving Characteristics
Landcruiser Pros:
1) Interior Room
2) Reliability
3) Cost of Maintanance/Ownership
4) Re-sale Value
5) Did I Already Mention Reliability?
I think off-road ability are close, with a slight nod to the T-reg but I doubt we would be able to use the difference in real world applications.
So, would you agree or disagree with what's been listed. Since I'm having a difficult time deciding, PLEASE help!


----------



## handi2 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (SundevilFan)*

I would go with the Toyota for the reasons you listed.


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (SundevilFan)*

V10...hands down. (well, not all the way down...but I love my V10)
Everything you listed was true....BUT:
Even though the Toyota will have better reliability, I dont think the T-reg will ever leave your stranded. Second, I think the re-sale value of the V10 will be very good, especially seeing as though they will be discontinued after the 2008MY. The Cruiser is a great vehicle, but the V10 is just silly to drive. Everyone who drives mine (even slowly) is sold on it right away. I have put over 25K miles on it in the first year of ownership. I find myself making excuses to drive on business trips rather than flying.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SundevilFan (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (TighTT)*

I get what your saying. The driving experience in the TDI is unbelievable! I didn't want to stop the test drive. I'm a diesel fanatic and would always choose diesel over gas in anything other than a pure sports car (and with what Audi is doing lately, I may even change my mind on that) and I currently own a diesel truck. The ONLY reason I haven't jumped on the V10 bandwagon is reliability and cost of ownership concerns. I like to live my life knowing that I only live once, and driving boring vehicles is no fun, but I also don't want to be left stranded or spending obscene amounts of time at my local dealership with warranty issues. Due to funding some other interests, I will be keeping the next family vehicle for the entire duration of an extended warranty (assumed to be 100K) so reliability and cost of ownership will be important, along with re-sale value. Will anyone even look at a 100K mile V10 TDI at that point? Most used truck buyer's will jump to find a great conditioned 100K Cummins powered truck since they are well known to last 250K+. I also read the thread that showed Consumer Reports rating the T-reg as a vehicle not likely to see 200K. Interesting stuff!


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (SundevilFan)*

My heart says V10 but I'll vote for the Toyota 
The V10 is a powerhouse. You would enjoy it every time you press the accelerator. However in the long run (years of ownership), at least in my case, the joys of ownership were evaporated by the high cost of maintanace/ownership. 


_Modified by Richard1 at 10:15 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## SundevilFan (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (Richard1)*

Thank you Richard. Appreciate yours, and everyone else's input so far! Logic tells me Cruiser, but my right foot is screaming T-reg. From a financial perspective, it does appear there is little left to debate. The problem is, if I listened to logic, I wouldn't own nice sports cars either. Like most on this site, we love to drive. It's not just getting from point A to point B, but the experience of actually getting there. I'm in my thirties, and starting to wise up a little on not always buying what one wants, but what one actually NEEDS. The Cruiser does do everything we need in a second vehicle. It's just not a diesel.







I'm sure everyone on here goes thru the same dilemna I'm going thru and that's the reason I value your opinions. Thanks again.


----------



## TDIChris (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (SundevilFan)*

Well, this might help...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTe8VDB40WA


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

My fully loaded 2006 V8 has had no reliability issues compared to my 2004.
Very reliable in my view and my wife's 2006 Corolla has had more problems. My 2006 Touareg had like maybe one tiny issue I had resolved on a regular service visit.
I say get the V10. Long term the Landcruiser would probably be more reliable but I know you won't say "I love driving this vehicle" if you get the Toyota.


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

You could always lease a V10 then you don't have to worry about resale, and you won't have to keep it after the warranty period.


----------



## MinerSK (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (SundevilFan)*

Recently I was driving Toyota Highlander for a whole week in Washington DC/Philly area and was really disappointed of the overall look and feel of the vehicle. I understand that Landcruiser must be a bit better car, but anyway, I doubt it can reward you that much as a Touareg.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (SundevilFan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SundevilFan* »_...I've recently narrowed down our second vehicle consideration to a T-reg and a Landcruiser...

Who will drive it?
If you were going to be driving it, go for the V10. No question.
If your significant other is going to be driving it, Land Cruiser. No question
I don't think there's any real debate on this one, is there?


----------



## SundevilFan (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (DesertEight)*

I wish leasing was an option. The lease rate on the T-regs is downright scary. Even the dealer said that leasing isn't a smart option on the V10 TDI. If they had a decent deal on them, there would be no debate. Touareg all the way!
I agree with the post mentioning the fit and finish of Toyota's products lately. They've never used materials like VW/Audi, but their interior fit and finish has diminished of late. Even Honda/Acura seems to be slipping lately. It's amazing to me that VW can build an interior so tight and perfect, but seems to have issues with mechanical components and electronics. Granted, all autos have issues, but it appears these components tend to fail more often compared to other makes. Should Consumer Reports be taken seriously for that article that was posted here recently, or are they biased in any regard? I've never subscribed to them, so I really don't know.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

CR always seems biased towards the Japanese mfr's. Plus, I am skeptical if the data is based on owners of new Touareg's or on owners of some of the older 2004's and early 2005's that had a lot of issues.
As I stated, I have had no issues with my 2006 and if you read a lot of the posts from owners of newer model years they will say most if not all of the bugs have been ironed out.
You seem wary of the current Touareg, but I think they are very reliable and others on this site will say the same for the most part.
Follow your intuition on this one. I say VW, but it kind of sounds like you are leaning towards Toyota based on they're current reputation.
C'mon....get the V10 !


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (SundevilFan)*

I own both a 2004 Touareg V8 and a 2006 Lexus Lx 470 (same as landcruiser). Even with the v8 versus the landcruiser there really is no competition. The lexus in my girlfriends car and I drive the touareg. As far as driving and funtionality, the touareg is hands down the better car. The interior of the lexus or the landcruiser is frankly "cheaply" made compared to that of the touareg. I would definitely go for the V10 tdi, The toyota is a great car, but doesn't compare to the touareg!!
Just my 2 cents


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (raleys1)*

Why spend more than you can? If the lease is that scary then get a cheaper car. Or go for something more affordable. You can get a nice 05-06 V8 for high 20s to low 30s.
One thing that bothers me about rice burners is they still option out saftey features like airbags. Curtain airbags are an option on that 53,000 toyota.
I have to say my V8 is the funnest car I have ever owned. Every time I drive it is an experience.


----------



## tregv6tdi (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (SundevilFan)*

I guess the question is how much offroading do you do?
If not much, then your best bet you be an audi q7. you get the space, quality interior, and excellent service department.
the touareg and landcruiser are both excellent and completely different.
touareg sporty
the landcruiser is a Utility vehicle. (no sport) (no fun factor)
thats the bottom line. you are the only one that can decide whats better for you.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_CR always seems biased towards the Japanese mfr's. Plus, I am skeptical if the data is based on owners of new Touareg's or on owners of some of the older 2004's and early 2005's that had a lot of issues.
As I stated, I have had no issues with my 2006 and if you read a lot of the posts from owners of newer model years they will say most if not all of the bugs have been ironed out.


I had an early '04, it had its issues...my '07 is flawless, hasn't had a single issue, not even a minor adjustment. I'm at 10K miles with it. Get a new V10, you won't see yourself coming and going..


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (denm33)*

PS --
CR is a japanese car circle jerk.


----------



## khaug (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (SundevilFan)*

Traded an '03 Toyota 4Runner on the Touareg. The 4Runner simply couldn't tow my 5500# enclosed trailer with any authority. The V10
Touareg is light years better for towing, and is silent and serenely stable.
I know you're considering a Land Cruiser. That'll have the same 4.7 gasoline powertrain as my 4Runner had, but in a vehicle that's substantially larger and heavier. 
I lusted after aa Land Cruiser myself, until I sat down and compared power trains. I'm 99% happy with our Egg, and have had zero issues at 3 months/4200 miles,


----------



## SundevilFan (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (denm33)*

The only reason the lease is scary is due to the residual and money factor. The vehicle just doesn't lease well, at least here in AZ.
This would be for the wife, but the wife would be happy with anything. She just doesn't care about vehicles that much, and I have to admit I'm struggling with the decision because I would much rather drive the T-reg. Anyways, I'm about to show her this thread and we plan on test driving the two again this week (if we can find a V10). She'll be the final decision maker no matter what, so we'll see what happens. I truely appreciate everyone's opinion. Thanks.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (SundevilFan)*

V10, hands down. The bruiser is an antiquated ugly porker.


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_The bruiser is an antiquated ugly porker.

Take two - again, with more feeling!
No really, I'll just say my 2006 V6 at 24,000 miles has been mechanically awesome. One minor parking brake sensor adjust. If the first model 2004's hadnt been so problematic, I think the sense of reliability would be much higher and I wouldnt be able to get as good a deal on T-Regs.
The dilemma you have is - if you get the T-Reg, you may need to renegotiate whose car it is -- so maybe its better to get the Landcruiser







Or just live with the vehicle jealousy.
Whatever you do, you'll be fine.


----------



## reddy (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (handi2)*

i still would go for the kind of power & torque the v10 generates and it quiker too. finally its generation ahead of land cruiser


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (reddy)*

Just wondering how will maintenance and repairs be done on this new vehicle? If it is going to be done by the dealer do you have a VERY good idea of what those costs will actually be? Have you spoken with customers from both dealerships involved to find out how well their service departments perform their jobs? Have you visited the service departments of both and just LISTENED and WATCHED how the service personnel and customers interact?
How many other VW and Toyota dealers are within a reasonable commuting distance of your house? If the dealer where you purchase this new vehicle has a terrible service department how far will you have to drive to find another dealer to do the service work?
If you have not already done so you might want to look into some of the things I have mentioned. Just remember even though the vehicle is for your wife and she makes the final decision you get the blame for anything that goes wrong after the sale and you will hear about it.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (SundevilFan)*

Our 1996 and 2004 Landcruisers were reliable, but no more than the TRegs (and TReg derivatives) -- no problems with either. The LC's went through tires and brakes like crazy, scheduled services were not cheap, etc, thus I'm not sure I'd say they were cheap to own/operate. 
I prefer the TReg (v10 or FSI v8 or Q7 if you want more room than the TReg offers); the driving experience is not even comparable.
Ditto in that v10 lease deals are horrible; v6/v8's are excellent, thus its not a residual issue. Its because VW has not offered the special subvented rates on v10's -- thus you must purchase a v10 IMO. However, LC leases are not very good either and they are about to be revamped (don't get stuck with the old style). If lower cost leases, large interiors, nil handling (or emotion) are your focus, a Sequoia (on the new Tundra frame) may be a consideration.










_Modified by ehd at 11:06 AM 9-6-2007_


----------



## SundevilFan (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (charlier)*

Charlier and ehd,
Very good points and I'll take them into consideration. One item I was still curious about was cost of maintanance. I had a Lexus GX470 that hurt to wallet everytime it went in for service. I believe the LC will be similar in maintanance cost, and you just verified that for me. As it pertains to dealers, I'm fortunate that there is a good service department at a near-by Toyota delearship (good luck with them previously) and I've heard good things about the VW dealership in Avondale, AZ. A little far, but from my understanding, they are the only ones in Phoenix metro that have more than one certified V10 techs. If anyone is familiar with them, I'd love to hear from you.
I've enjoyed reading posts on this forum, and everyone is extremly helpful. Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Avondale is good, though it has been over a year since I have been there. They do not offer loaner cars.
I take mine to Camelback VW which does offer loaner cars ( I think it has to be there like 4 hrs or more to get a loaner car), but due to all the problems I had with my 2004 and since they helped handle the transaction/replacement with VWOA for my 2006 I have a very good relationship with the SM there who is Jason Neal.
For example, my 20K service was only $105.00 when it should have been in the mid-$200 range, but he works deals with me a lot on service.


----------



## SundevilFan (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Tregger)*

Thanks Tregger!


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (SundevilFan)*

Wait till January and get a Diesel V12.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (tutin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tutin* »_Wait till January and get a Diesel V12.
No guarantee that will be coming to the states at all. You may be lucky in that you can get one. We are being told here the V10 may no longer be brought here and we are anxiously awaiting the V6TDI.


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

Indeed, I forgot that.
But may I ask why the V10s are forbidden ? Surely cannot be because of co2 emmissions, given the touareg has a EUR4 emmissions restrictions and certainly blasts of less particles in the air than a 8.2 Liter Dodge for example. Or most of the big engine US trucks anyways.


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

and to support the above, here's what uncle google just told me :
Dodge SRT 10 - CO2 EMISSIONS: 488g/km
Touareg V10 - CO2 EMISSIONS: 346g/km


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI vs. Toyota Landcruiser (tutin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tutin* »_Wait till January and get a Diesel V12.

v12 TDI for the Q7, or do you imply the TReg may get a v12 in January? Given that v10's are pushing $80k for 08, a "theoretical v12" will be $120k+?







...I'd opt for the a v10 (tuned w/O.CT et'al, paddles & Cayenne Turbo swaybars) and a FSI v8 (similarly equipped) for less $$








If they do put the v12 TDI into a Q7, it'll be a waste IMO. I really like the Q7 (for my wife), but its more of a "chick sports-suv" -- the TReg warrants such a motor


----------



## tutin (Nov 27, 2006)

>>or do you imply the TReg may get a v12 in January
Exactly. That's what I was told by VW a few weeks ago.
The price difference is expected to be 10k+ compared to the V10.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (tutin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tutin* »_>>or do you imply the TReg may get a v12 in January
Exactly. That's what I was told by VW a few weeks ago.
The price difference is expected to be 10k+ compared to the V10.

If this is correct, it'll be the best-kept secret in automotive history; ie: there has been Q7 v12 TDI spy-shots, Q7 v12 TDI showings at auto shows, etc., etc. -- No such spy-short or press releases for the TReg v12 TDI, not even any v12 rumors (until yours today). 
The only consistent rumor is that the v10 TDI will be replace by the v6 TDI (in the US) -- a primary reason I ran to find a v10. I hope your source is correct; it would be great news -- just wouldn't bet the house (or v10) on it















BTW: the $10k price increase came in 2008 without the v12 TDI motor -- so your rumor will mean the v12 motor will be FOC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ehd at 8:31 AM 9-7-2007_


----------



## bayoubengals (Jun 26, 2006)

Those 'Drivers Wanted' commercials really hit the nail on the head for the treg.
If you are the kind of person who may have a desire to redline you engine (just briefly) on the way to work -- go touareg. if you would never think of such a thing -- go toyota.
With the V10, your buying a truck that pulls like a Cummins and handles like a 5-series. With the toyota, you're getting a vehicle that drives with the comfort of sitting on your living room couch (which can be a good thing to some people).


----------



## SundevilFan (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (bayoubengals)*

bayoubengals,
I think you're 100% correct. I'm a Cummins fanatic and think they make some of the best diesel motors on the planet. VW's V10 TDI ranks right up there in terms of engineering, and that is why I'm so in love with the T-reg. The vehicle is very nice, but so are a lot of other high-end SUV's. The motor is what makes this SUV insane! Wife and I are still debating. We'll see what happens!


----------

